# Humidity vs outdoors???



## katiecpadilla (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi I have a 4 month old leo who is doing very well! I keep her outside during the day ( I'm in Utah). I am concerned that the dry heat here is going to be bad for her health/shell?? At night I bring her inside and house her in a closed top aquarium that is approx. 50% Humidity. Her shell right now is very hard and has no signs of pyramiding. Is there a certain age where we can not worry about humidity as much??? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2014)

Is your tortoise growing? Are you keeping track of the weight? I can't imagine you are getting smooth growth, or much growth at all with those conditions. I wouldn't house a 4 month old baby that way. I did in the past, and it didn't work out too well.

Pyramiding occurs with growth in conditions that are too dry. If your tortoise is growing and conditions are dry, you can get pyramiding. Sleeping with some moderate humidity seems to help keep older ones smooth.


----------



## katiecpadilla (Jun 13, 2014)

I just got her about 3 weeks ago @Tom. I thought outdoors was best for a tortoise?? I have her outside on days that I'm home which is about 4 days a week and only while the Sun is hot enough then I bring her back inside. How much time outside would you recommend?? and at what age do you decrease humidity?? I'm pretty sure she's growing. The white in her shell is growing. this first pic is the day I got her. 3 wks ago. And the second pic is today. thanks for your help!


----------



## katiecpadilla (Jun 13, 2014)

I re read your care sheet and found my answer. Thanks


----------

